# Barbados Car Rentals



## Snappy Sam (Jan 2, 2009)

We go every year to Barbados and haven't found a Car Rental company yet that is reasonable.  All seem to be local and none of the U.S. rental companies are there.
What company has anyone used that seemed reasonable?


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 4, 2009)

You're right, none of the US companies there but that doesn't mean they aren't reliable.  We always rent from M.A.H. Car Rentals and have never had a problem. Their cars are always clean and well kept. If you e-mail them, they will get back to you quickly. Their e-mail address is mahcarrentals@sunbeach.net.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 8, 2009)

Any other recommendations.  I tried MAH but they had NO cars left for the 3 days I wanted in March.


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are a few to try.
www.courtesyrentacar.com
www.stoutescar.com
www.corbinscars.com
www.coconutcars.com


----------



## caribbean (Jan 8, 2009)

I have used Stoutes on 3 ocassions and have been pleased.


----------



## Snappy Sam (Jan 19, 2009)

*Great ideas!*

Thank you all for your suggestions. We have rented with Direct Car rentals but never get any discount for having rented with them for 5 years in a row. I thought it might be helpful to learn of others experiences with other companies. 
it's not cheap to rent in Barbados but so worth the effort!
We have 4 weeks at the Residences at the Crane and just love it!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 19, 2009)

Transport in Barbados - from Wikipedia


Richard


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 19, 2009)

What's the point of that link Richard?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 19, 2009)

Chrisky said:


> What's the point of that link Richard?



It talks about car rentals & provides links for additional car rental info



Richard


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, some of the information is incorrect. You don't need an international driver's license only a license from your country or state and then you purchase a Barbadian Visitor's Permit (usually provided by the car rental company) which is now valid for 2 months.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 5, 2009)

hey, we are going there in march. any insight for us? can you tell us of any good, close restaurants?
thanks


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 6, 2009)

There isn't very much that's close to The Crane. One place that comes to mind is 'Cutters of Barbados'.http://www.cuttersbarbados.com/. I know at the Six Cross Roads intersection is a good chinese restaurant, but can't seem to remember the name. Slightly farther afield, just before Oistins, is Cafe Luna at the Little Arches Hotel. It's a rooftop restaurant, perfect on a clear night. There is the fish fry in Oistins, which takes place right beside the fish market.  Many people attend on Friday or Sat. night. Then there are numerous very good restaurants at St. Lawrence Gap.
http://www.thegapbarbados.com/
Are you renting a car? Because there are more recommendations I could give you further up island.


----------



## Snappy Sam (Mar 11, 2009)

*car rental update*

If you are planning a trip to Barbados soon you should negociate a price directly with the car rental agencies. We did and saved over $400 for a three week period. And that wasn't on a high priced vehicle. So go ahead and give it a try. The money you save can be better spent at a restaurant!


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 19, 2009)

*barbadoscar.com*



Snappy Sam said:


> We go every year to Barbados and haven't found a Car Rental company yet that is reasonable.  All seem to be local and none of the U.S. rental companies are there.
> What company has anyone used that seemed reasonable?



I'm so happy to add to this cause I love saving money and not being over charged!!! If you go to Barbadoscar.com I rented a car through this broker and saved $100 from the actual rental company's web site price. Check it out you'll be amazed!!! I got a car from Stoutes which has an office right at the airport! No searching around for a sign with your name.


----------

